# Infrapatellar excision cpt



## harrygopsdr (Jul 21, 2012)

Dear All,

What is the CPT code for Infra patellar bursa excision cpt code.i can get only pre patellar bursa code 27340 only. KIndly help me.

Advance Thanks


----------



## scooter1 (Jul 23, 2012)

I would say look at 27301 or maybe the 27340.  Depends on what the surgeon does in the operative report.


----------



## harrygopsdr (Jul 24, 2012)

*27340*

Thanks, i go with 27340 as per op notes


----------

